# Angeln In Gennep Maas und Nebenarme



## Lupus (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

kann mir jemand sagen welche scheine ich für die Maas und ihre nebenarme benötige? 
Und kann mir jemand sagen was dort alles erlaubt ist?

Ich war kürzlich in Nord Nl und habe deswegen schon einen Schein, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich auch in Gennep (und Umgebung fischen darf)

Ich würde gerne mit einer Gruppe Jugendlicher fischen und mich selbstverständlich vorbildlich an die Gesetze halten. Das meine ich vollkommen ernst nicht dass das falsch verstanden wird!!!

Ist beispielsweise das übernachten im *Angel*zelt erlaubt? Darf ich einen Gaskocher betreiben?

Es wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Criss81 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln In Gennep Maas und Nebenarme*

Hallo Lupus,

also die Maas dürftest du mit deinem Vispas beangeln dürfen, aber um sicher zu gehen, gebe deine Vispasnummer  hier http://www.visplanner.nl/ ein und schau dir die Maas bei Gennep an.

Ansonsten sind ja auch die Gewässer in deinem zum Vispas gehörigen Büchlein beschrieben. 

Einen Gaskocher darfst du betreiben. Zelten ist zu meist verboten, ein Wetterschutz darf hingegen meist benutzt werden.

Eine Seite die dir vielleicht auch noch weiterhilft ist: 

www.*angeln-in-den-niederlanden*.de/‎

grüße chris


----------



## Lupus (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln In Gennep Maas und Nebenarme*

Danke dir,
werde die Seiten mal studieren!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## schmutzpuckel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln In Gennep Maas und Nebenarme*

Hallo Lupus,

die Gegend um Gennep habe ich 20 Jahre unsicher gemacht.:g

Dort benötigst du für die Seitenarme den Vispas + Vergunning für Nord Brabant/Limburg. Die Kosten für das gesamte Jahr betragen insgesamt ca. 52 €.

Ein Zelt darfst du dort nur benutzen, wenn es keinen integrierten Boden hat ansonsten musst du zahlen, da dies als Wildcampen gesehen wird. Und das ist verboten. Die Polizei nimmt es mit den Gestzen sehr genau. Von daher würde ich dir empfehlen dies zu respektieren.:m
Gaskocher ist kein Problem. Offene Feuer und Grillen schon eher...
Wo genau möchtest du angeln und auch welche Fische habt Ihr es abgesehen ?
Wenn du Fragen hast, einfach raus damit. :m


----------



## Gelbschnabel (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln In Gennep Maas und Nebenarme*

Hallo zusammen,

wir waren am Wochenende in Gennep an der Hafeneinfahrt angeln. Wir hatten nur den Vergunning für Nord Brabant/Limburg ( orange Karte für 2 Tage, 10 € ) dabei. 
Am Samstag wurden wir kontr. und es war auch ohne Vispas
ok, bemängelt wurde aber eine 3 Rute die aufgebaut an der Seite lag. Er sprach von bis zu 200 € Strafe da ja nur 2 Ruten erlaubt seien, da wir uns einsichtig zeigten gab es eine nette mündliche Verwarnung. 

Was allerdings wieder genervt hat waren die Angelkameraden aus dem Ostblock. Bei starkem Wellengang wurden dort bei 4 Mann 8 Angeln mit akust. Bissanzeiger ausgelegt, es hat gepiept wie in einer Funkkabine - einfach zum kotzen. Wir haben sie mal angesprochen aber wer die deutsche Sprache nicht verstehen will kann auch nicht antworten - wenigstens haben sie danach gelacht #c

Sonntag haben wir uns dann einen anderen Platz am Hafen gesucht zum Glück ist das Gebiet ja gross genug


----------

